# is it right time to upgrade graphics card



## trs2099 (May 24, 2015)

hi i have i5-2320
8 gb ddr3 and 
zotac gts 450 1 gb 
cx 500 smps 

wanted to know is it right time to upgrade the card as most 2015 games run too lagy to play

i  shorted two choices 

r9 270x 
gtx 660 as only this two card in my max budget 

need to be able to sustain for next 3 years atleast most games on 1366x 768 p mid to high setting not very high but most eyecandy on


----------



## Shah (May 24, 2015)

Why not GTX960?


----------



## trs2099 (May 24, 2015)

not in my budget

- - - Updated - - -

max budget 14k


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2015)

Rs 2k increase in budget and get this, trust me.. the difference in performance is much much higher than the difference in price

MSI GTX 960 2GB DDR5 T OC (GTX 960 2GD5T OC - GTX 960 2GD5T OC - )


----------



## trs2099 (May 25, 2015)

but will it be suported on my current smps


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

I have ordered GTX960 with a Corsair GS550 today.( i5-4440).
From what I know it should run fine for me. ( And since you have CX series PSu so it should be slightly better as GS is the basic range of PSU ).

- - - Updated - - -

Also , GTX960 is one of the best solutions right now within 15-20k!
Best suited for 1080p gaming at high-ultra.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2015)

Gtx 960 will Max out every game easily at 1366*768


----------



## warfreak (May 25, 2015)

Both cards are a generation old and feature as minimum requirement for today's games. Games releasing by next year will be too much for those cards and you will be landing on the same page you are right now.

Increase your budget somehow and get the 960 instead. Although it is more expensive, you will be able to max out most games at 1366x768 2-3 years down the line and if you decide to upgrade your monitor, you will get decent performance on 1080p as well.


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 26, 2015)

If you can't extend your budget at all, go for the 270x. It can still run the latest games at medium-high settings at 1080p and will certainly max out any game at 768p for the next year at least.


----------



## trs2099 (May 26, 2015)

ty guys but i decided i would wait and use my gts 450 for few months and upgrade to gtx 9xx series when directx 12 comes out 
also i was leaning towards  r9 270x more as dont want to stress my budget


----------



## warfreak (May 26, 2015)

Good decision. AMD is going to release the 3xx series so hopefully we will see some price drops due to competition.


----------

